# Bacon wrapped smokies



## irish_smoker

This is something I tried a couple weeks ago and they turned out great.

1 lb. of bacon
1 package of small sausages (lil smokies was the brand i used)
1 cup of brown sugar

Cut the Bacon into halves or thirds (your preference depending on what bacon your using) and wrap each smokie in a piece of bacon.  You can put a toothpick through as well but it's not usually needed.  Lay them all out, smoke for about an hour or so at 225.  Pull them out, spread them out on a foil lined cookie sheet, and generously sprinkle with brown sugar.  Bake at 400 until the bacon is good and crispy and the sugar is bubblin.

Enjoy!


----------



## cheech

Wow that does sound good.

I bet it is very health for you too right? wink wink


----------



## up in smoke

Câ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]mon Cheech, I bet those little smokies have half the fat of a regular hot dog! That is certainly a health conscientious endeavorâ€¦donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t ya think? (albiet they are 1/3 the size of said furter), let us not not quibble about the small stuff! :roll:


----------



## cheech

Oh alright, hey doesn't smoking take the bad stuff out of the meat?


----------



## irish_smoker

I never said it was the healthiest thing in the world, but they sure are good.


----------



## dgross

A good dipping/basting sauce for those would be a mix of sweet hot mustard and currant jelly. Start with 1 part mustard to 2 parts hot mustard (I use Hickory Farms). Warm untill jelly is melted and mixture combines. Oldie but goodie from Mom  :) .


----------

